# Used cardboard bike boxes



## Simon_m (14 Apr 2016)

Hey there.
I popped in to a high-street bike shop last night to pick up a few bits and while paying I'd thought I would ask about the old bike boxes. (Basically got a friend coming over the US with his bike and wants another box to take it back in, he could just use the one he comes over with, but he wanted to know just in case). 

So I ask the young kid about the possibility of picking up one of the boxes if need be. I couldn't believe it when he said it would be £30! £30!!!!!!!!!! for a piece of flat rectangular cardboard which isn't special in anyway such as having padding on "soft spots". I suggested he was joking or taking the piss. His response was that the bike companies charge the shop £30 for the cardboard shipping box. I said something along the lines of don't be so stupid then rode off.

Now, am I the stupid one and companies DO charge bike shops £30 for this piece of flat cardboard?!!? My thinking is that this is absurd and so unlikely. More likely is that these bike shops are cashing in. I know this company is a rip but still. Going to pop to my LBS to see what they say. Failing that, I will go to Tesco, pick up a selection of apple boxes and custom make a bike box with proper padding etc - if the guy needs one. Anyone got experience of getting old boxes from shops?


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2016)

Done it about 10 times and NEVER had a problem. Name and shame? 

I have even had them get a bike out specially so I can have a box

Also. Not sure if this helps but a friend was here yesterday http://www.cyclesurgery.com/store-spitalfields/content/fcp-content and they offer a packing service for £30....I assume that includes a box


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Apr 2016)

Last time I asked they just said to help myself from the re-cycling bin out the back.


----------



## Simon_m (14 Apr 2016)

Wow amazing service. I popped in to Evans for some clean bottles as no matter how many times I dishwashed, poured boiling water or used denture tablets on them, the old tops were still black. 

So yes Evans Cycles wanted to charge me £30 for the box because, and I quote, they have to pay for teh box themselves as the companies charge them for the boxes. Glad I wasn't loosing my marbles and was right to scoff at this spotty young kid. He didn't look at me in the eyes while spinning this yarn, but down at the till. Guess it is another way to make money. Thanks Jay.


----------



## doog (14 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Last time I asked they just said to help myself from the re-cycling bin out the back.




This

I even saved a few and have them in my shed for next time.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2016)

I have got free bike boxes from Halfords and Cycle UK, they are usually happy to be rid of them. 
£30 is taking the p!ss.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Apr 2016)

We've never been charged for bike boxes.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2016)

I have had free boxes from Evans. Perhaps the kid saw a chance to make a few quid on the side?


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Apr 2016)

I've lost count of the times I've been given a cardboard box for free. 

In Patagonia there aren't any (cos bike shops there don't sell bikes cos no one has any money) so I and others nicked cardboard from the supermarket and used clingfilm and parcel tape to fashion a box. This might be an option for you, _ in extremis._

Now, in Europe, I prefer to fly using transparent strong plastic, bought from a homeware store. This is also an option.

That 12-year old in Evans was talking bollocks. I bet his manager would have been delighted to get ride of a box: the shops have to pay for their rubbish to be taken away and you would have saved them money.


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2016)

No company gets charged for the cardboard box, it's how the bike is shipped. I've seen the state of some of the boxes coming out of the van at Evans at Manchester Velodrome, and I wouldn't want a bike in them... Very obvious when sat in the cafe at the drome.


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2016)

I bet you Evans will be furious when they hear this


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Apr 2016)

I think Evans may use a special box for inter-company transfers of built up bikes (moving a display bike from one store to another), the lad could have been talking about one of these, but I would imagine that would be more like £300 than £30 and probably not allowed to be sold. If he truly meant a box that came from the bike manufacturer then he was taking the piss. I could see saying no to someone who had not bought anything, but to someone making a purchase it is just greed.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Apr 2016)

Which branch of evans?

Do tell us


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Apr 2016)

My son worked for Evans a couple of years ago, for a couple of years. They don't get charged for the box, as @BalkanExpress said the kid was probably out to make a few quid.


----------



## Simon_m (15 Apr 2016)

Waterloo The Cut branch. 

Thanks for the info. I didn't need the box there and then and asked about the possibility in July. Thanks for letting me know guys. I thought I was right but things change quickly. Best I post the question on here from experienced and update to date facts. Glad I didn't fall for his BS and made it clear I thought he was talking rubbish. Probably did think he could make a few quid, (just remembered...) then suggested my mate should buy a proper bike bag. That was probably his thinking, that the company could make money that way. Who knows. I don't shop there unless I really have to because it is last minute and wiggle/pbk etc etc wont deliver in time.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Apr 2016)

I go in that branch a lot.

I will make a point of asking about this next time I am in.

I would suggest that maybe others do as well.

Make Del Boy sweat a bit.

>>I know this company is a rip but still.

I should say that generally unlike some I don't consider Evans bad/a rip-off. rarely the cheapest up front (though they do price match) but they have done a lot to boost London cycling and are a good source of stuff.

PS - it is quite possibly that if Evans' PR company is doing its job and monitoring the web/online media they are going to find out about this thread and someone, high or low, is going to end up with some road debris on their face.


----------



## Simon_m (15 Apr 2016)

Good idea. If it helps, it was a blonde haired young chap, about 19.30 wednesday night?

I guess they have done a lot with their bike to work stuff, but I've seen prices go up in the last 10-15yrs as cycling gets more popular, in-particular having your bike serviced. Maybe its just my old age grumpiness coming in lol. I have bought 2bikes through them, so I have nothing bad against them as such. 

Hopefully no road rash for anyone, maybe just let the staff know that the boxes are meant to be free. Good thing which comes out of this is that I will pop to my LBS, Brixton Cycles and get one there if need-be, and prob spend some cash too, win win.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Apr 2016)

Simon_m said:


> Maybe its just my old age grumpiness coming in lol. I have bought 2bikes through them, so I have nothing bad against them as such.
> 
> Hopefully no road rash for anyone, maybe just let the staff know that the boxes are meant to be free. Good thing which comes out of this is that I will pop to my LBS, Brixton Cycles and get one there if need-be, and prob spend some cash too, win win.



Maybe not grumpy : - I have noticed of late that they often don't shop-stock the cheaper but perfectly good option on something though they can get it from the warehouse - I know shops have limited space but suspicions of upselling. A while ago I asked about Ridgeback bikes as I rate them as decent good value bikes. I was told by a staff member at the Cut that they stock in the shop what there is a customer demand for, though they could bring a Ridgeback from the warehouse to the shop if I wanted. I suspect that again they want to sell folk up - Ridgebacks are often good value/not overly flashy.

Agree, no roadrash desired but a bit of, er, "re-education".

More power to Brixton Cycles


----------

